# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Sleep Yoga is Yoga for people that are too lazy to stay awake

## Dthoughts

I have been wanting to find a Yoga teacher for some time now;
But the step of going out in the real world and taking classes is a bit too much for me now (And they cost money)
I just really need to get some consistency in my life. Just something i can come back to at any point and "reset" if you will. 
It is just that i lack a good sense of discipline in my personality so i figured making this thread will help in order to get some consistency and record my progression

I plan on posting any notable meditation session in this thread as part of my dreamwork.

As it stand, my current goals are;

_-Remembering dreams
-Lucidity
-More control over myself
-Continue meditation in lucid dreams_

I am a very lazy person, so i apologize in advance for being a bad student. These stickied lessons you have put up Sivason are a tremendous jewel and i have a feeling this will be really helpfull for me.
I hope you can give me some pointers from time to time, because a patient teacher would be really helpfull for me.

Not sure how active you are in being a Yogic internet guru Sivason, but i figured since your last post was yesterday you will hopefully chime in and maybe answer a question once in a while. 
Mostly, i make this for myself. I feel like sharing on the internet gives me more motivation to practice, practice, practice. I am glad to take this opportunity and am sure success is in a hands reach!

I also like sharing random experiences that are mystical and kind of out-there. If i happen to have one of those while meditating i will most certainly share them in this thread.  :smiley: 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I will begin my practice by procrastinating. I have read Lesson #1 and Lesson #2. I am taking in this wealth of information and will do the practice when i find some restfull minute to meditate in peace.

Namaste,
(Btw, i noticed while reading the introduction that Lesson #1 would include Kundalini energy, but i did not find any mention of it. Ah well)

Oh, and thank you for all the effort into sharing these lessons. Everything i need is already right here and it is truly a gift.

----------


## Dthoughts

For this November i have done a little bit of meditation. 
Atleast every day at random times i have thought about focusing my awareness on 1. A single sound or 2. All sounds or 3. The back of my eyelids 4. Visualization.

I miss a lot of sleep. I find it hard to will myself to go to bed at night so that is my no.1 obstacle at this moment. I have decided to try and get a subscription to the sleeping pill : "Zolpidemtartraat". It doesn't mess with REM apparently, and there is little tolerance or side effects. Clinical studies mention no loss of valuable sleep from 10mg Zolpidemtartraat. Also thought it could be a useful lucid aid at some point.


Ok, meditation. Last night before going to sleep i found a peculiar trick. It doesn't work right now, i think you really need to be relaxed for it to work ;

I command my consciousness to probe different parts of my brain. And what i find is that i start having intense audio hallucinations and vivid visualization. People i have met throughout the day will start talking. I don't choose it. They choose me. I theorize this is how the subconscious brain operates. 

At night i was having nightmares of a spider. I feared for a second that the dream was a warning that a spider is in my bed. (I read somewhere that someone actually had this happen) I really didn't like the fear, i should rid myself of it.

2 nights ago before sleep i was having mild hallucinations of tentacles touching me and sucking on my ethereal. I tried a few things to stop it. I tried to ignore it and not fear it, label the hallucination as 'neutral' and harmless. This didn't feel good. Eventually i asked for a spirit to help me. I had a faint feeling of the spirit caging the octopus and immediately felt better. The whole sensation was gone within 10 seconds. The spirit i asked for help was 'Terence Mckenna' by the way.  ::lol:: 

Dam, that was long. Next time im' going to have a shorter update with more meditation in it  :tongue2:

----------


## Sivason

I am glad you have started a note book. I will be as active as the students require. However, this stuff is mind altering and most people find they need months to really grasp and adapt to even the basic lessons. that makes it perfect for a 'lazy' approach and also lends to me being a very patient teacher.

As far as Kundalini goes here is the quote """
 4) Select Topics 
 These lessons will be ongoing group discussions on a wide range of topics. I will explain how to use the information and skills you have learned in the first 3 courses. I will not be releasing any of these lessons at first. I want to see a little commitment by a few students first. I am not that strict, so the first lesson won't be to far off. To complete the lesson the student must have posted on the thread some thing that will convince me to 'like' your post. I do not want posts that are designed to agree with me. I will 'like' any reasonable attempt to express your own thoughts on the topic.



 5) Advanced Yoga
 If a student has completed most of the homework up to date for each course above, they can participate in these lessons. 
Lesson #1 will be Kundalini: Part 1.
 This first lesson will become available after I have had members post in three select topics.""" 

So it was the advanced lessons that would address this. When you get to them, you will find that they are addressing it, but in a practical training way, not a long winded discussion way. Few students have suggested they are ready to work on that stuff yet. Feel free to jump ahead and read the three advanced lessons. I will be willing to post another advanced lesson soon, if anyone gets that far. I ended up using different terms for the lessons as the course developed. Instead of Kundalini part one, I choose to break it into what will be about 5 advanced lessons.

----------


## Dthoughts

Thanks for the respond Siva. 

Since vacation started all has gone downhill. You'd think i have more time to meditate? Well.. wrong! All in all though, december has been a good month for my dreams. Had one lucid dream for about 15 minutes. That is more than i have had in months soo.. Also had more dreams than usual that i could write down.

I have breakfast/dinner at 18:00 and i start going to bed just before the sun comes up in the morning. Did not remember dreams for days. Although i have been on the right track it is getting harder to find discipline.
Hardly find the patience and will to meditate. I do exercise irregularly and keep away from stress as much as possible. I experienced a break-through in Tantric yoga though. All by myself, i don't have a girlfriend  :tongue2: 
, but i have learned to start doing Kegel exercise and that alone has given me a lot of calmth. I'm looking forward to learning how to release excess energy/stress that builds up when not having orgasm/sex for a long time. involuntary celebacy for the lose!  :tongue2: 

You would think this has little to do with dreaming? But.. If you knew me, i think it does. I have tried to have sex with what i think was my dream guide introducing itself to me and dream guide got pissed haha. Also have rather disturbing sexual content in dreams.. So all the more reason to gain peace in that area. Hmm.. Thinking about it, i'm going to pick up my dream book to see if there's more patterns i can work on.

Also had a weird dream i started recalling. I accidantilly ate some mushrooms of which i later found out that they are psychedelic! In this trip i started to remember a dream and decided to write it down. In this dream my 'oom' (Dutch for uncle) was the same 'oom' that my roommate has. And then it hit me by suprise. And the sound 'AUM' filled my mind. Somehow all of this was a reference to AUM and Oneness. I think this is somehow related to how i need to approach dreaming. I have tried chanting AUM before bed without much noteable success in lucid dreams.

I am intending to work on a workable theory of lucid dreaming in the brain. That might help me gain insight on how to get lucid. Also think i should really take sleeping pills and sleep at normal times this week, also cause school is starting and i need to do tests soon.

----------

